# 52 Weeks - Week 2 "It's All About The Toys"



## JasonLambert (Mar 25, 2011)

So this week we are going to be looking at toys! Toys can be a lot of things to a lot of people. I would like to see vivid colors in this weeks project. Got a jet black Camero? Make the paint shine and pop out of the screen! How about a red hot big wheel? Were all Camera junkies here, so I am sure we will see a few cameras posted too.

Tip of the week: I decided to do a video this week. The sound sucks, tbth, but hey, it works! Thanks to bentcountershaft for letting me use his image.












Please share your methods if you feel like it.

Happy Shooting,
~Jason


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 25, 2011)

JasonLambert said:


> So this week we are going to be looking at toys! Toys can be a lot of things to a lot of people. I would like to see vivid colors in this weeks project. Got a jet black *Camero*? Make the paint shine and pop out of the screen! How about a red hot big wheel? Were all Camera junkies here, so I am sure we will see a few cameras posted too.


 
Camaro!


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol... My bad. I'm a MOPAR man anyway.


----------

